# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  sujet de mmoire en scurit informatique

## legide

Bonjour,
je suis tudiant en informatique ,niveau licence 2 . mon sujet de mmoire est  *conception et ralisation d' un firewall* .

j' ai fais des recherches sur google mais je n' ai pas eu des rsultats satisfaisants, c'est pour quoi je me tourne vers le forum.

j' ai besoin d' un ou des document(s) qui parle(ent) de: 
- diffrents composants ou modules fonctionnels d' un firewall
- des algorithmes utiliss dans chaque module fonctionnel
- des diffrents algo du programme principale.

je compte partir d' un firewall open source et ensuite ajouter des nouvelles fonctionnalites ou amliorer un firewall existant (open source ,que j' aurai choisi).

merci d' avance.

----------


## Djug

j'ai pas de documents sur le sujet 
mais je te donne un site ou tu peux trouv des papers qui peuvent t'aider

http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/

c'est un site qui contient des milliers de paper  dot d'un  moteur de recherche pour faciliter l'accs au donnes

----------


## Invit

Regarde shorewall et ipcop  :;):

----------


## legide

Bonjour,
Merci.

je n' ai toujours pas trouv ce que je cherche (doc algo, modules,etc).
je pense que ce sujet vas me poser des problmes. alors je pense  changer de sujet . Pourriez - vous me proposer un autre  sujet de mmoire?

----------

